# any ladies fancy a coffee with english girl newbie?



## kimmy1985

Hey  iv been over here a week with my partner.and would like to make some new friends. We re living in the TST area. Uf you fancy a chat over coffee then let me know  Thanks Kim x


----------



## dunmovin

kimmy1985 said:


> Hey  iv been over here a week with my partner.and would like to make some new friends. We re living in the TST area. Uf you fancy a chat over coffee then let me know  Thanks Kim x


Being male and having left HK 4 years ago (ergo not much help)... here is a couple of links that may help you

Welcome to Clubs in Hong Kong
don't know lot about them, but they seem to have a good reputation.


This was my favourite club

| united services recreation club |


----------



## kimmy1985

Thanks


----------



## underglazeblue

Hello Kimmy welcome to HK! I'm not an expat - I'm a local and if you don't mind we can meet up and hang out. I'm new to this website so I don't have the right to private messaging yet. You can pm me if you're interested! Mid-Autumn Festival is here by the way. Great fun to go to the parks (e.g. Victoria Park) and enjoy the moon and mooncakes!


----------



## marisayshi

I'm also new to HK. I've been here a couple of days now and I'm learning a little about to get around. I'd love to get out and have coffee. My husband goes to work on Wednesday so I'm free anytime wednesday or later in the week. I can't figure out how to personal message from here. I'm also new to this site. So message me if you're interested in meeting up. 

Mari


----------



## underglazeblue

Hello Mari welcome to HK! It seems that newbies like us have to contribute 5 posts or more to 'gain' the function of private messaging...


----------



## marisayshi

That makes sense. Good to know I wasn't missing it.


----------



## underglazeblue

Perhaps we could do a few public exchanges to boost the number?

I'm Ivy and I live around East Kowloon (but I work at West Kowloon so I need to commute...). 
What about you?


----------



## kimmy1985

Hey girls, would be great to see you both!! If your both free Wed then we could meet up? X


----------



## kimmy1985

Iv tried to pm both of you but its not let me. You can email if you like 
X


----------



## luluslair

I would like to aswell,, coffee that is, problem is I work so weekends would be the only time for me, anyone fancy a drink on a saturday night?
Lotta


----------



## underglazeblue

Hello Lotta, nice to meet you! A Sat night drink sounds good.

So are we still meeting tomorrow?


----------



## luluslair

underglazeblue said:


> Hello Lotta, nice to meet you! A Sat night drink sounds good.
> 
> So are we still meeting tomorrow?
> 
> 
> (sorry but it doesn't allow me to post my email...)


Hi there, I am proposing a drink this saturday, anyone wanna come?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Email addresses and/or phone numbers are not allowed on the open forum..this is for your benefit. Regular posters on the forum have a private message facility.. please use the forum and this will come into play.

Maiden


----------



## underglazeblue

luluslair said:


> Hi there, I am proposing a drink this saturday, anyone wanna come?


yes, what about Sat night Central?


----------



## luluslair

underglazeblue said:


> yes, what about Sat night Central?


Yes that would be great what about meeting somewhere easy to find, a bar by the escalator perhaps.?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi

If you meet up why not let us know how your time went, where you went and if you would recommend it for coffee. 
Posting on this page of the forum will create traffic and in turn will provide more information for us expats. 

Remember stay safe, never post your contact details on the open forum.. use the private message facility which is activated for regular posters on the forum. 

Maiden.


----------



## underglazeblue

I've sent you a private message, check it out!


----------



## luluslair

underglazeblue said:


> I've sent you a private message, check it out!


Think i have sent you several ..lol PC is going mad


----------



## underglazeblue

marisayshi said:


> I'm also new to HK. I've been here a couple of days now and I'm learning a little about to get around. I'd love to get out and have coffee. My husband goes to work on Wednesday so I'm free anytime wednesday or later in the week. I can't figure out how to personal message from here. I'm also new to this site. So message me if you're interested in meeting up.
> 
> Mari


I can't pm you (you don't have enough posts yet...) so I'll just leave the details here!

We're meeting up tonight 7pm Organic Life Restaurant & Bar (10 Shelley Street, SOHO, Central), it's along the escalator near Staunton Street. Let me know if you're coming!


----------



## kimmy1985

Hey girls, i hadnt seen your messages sorry  we are actually going out tonight but woukd ce loved to meet you guys! If ur free at all during the week then count me in! X


----------



## Lp33l

kimmy1985 said:


> Iv tried to pm both of you but its not let me. You can email if you like
> X


Hi kimmy I'm Laura and I've just arrived in hk with my husband and 5yo daughter this morning from London. We're living in happy valley. No idea how far we are from you but I'm definitely up for meeting new friends as. No no one here!


----------



## kimmy1985

Hiya Laura  ah cool, we re moving to sheung wan on the 15th so we ll be more central, can t wait  iv not been to happy valley yet but hk is great and easy to get around! hope your settling in ok  we ve come back to the uk over Chinese New Year but arriving back on the 14th. Have you got a hk sim? We can email if not and arrange a meet up  will be great to meet you  my emails speak soon, kim x


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> If you meet up why not let us know how your time went, where you went and if you would recommend it for coffee.
> Posting on this page of the forum will create traffic and in turn will provide more information for us expats.
> 
> Remember stay safe, never post your contact details on the open forum.. use the private message facility which is activated for regular posters on the forum.
> 
> Maiden.




a reminder!!


----------



## Lp33l

kimmy1985 said:


> Hiya Laura  ah cool, we re moving to sheung wan on the 15th so we ll be more central, can t wait  iv not been to happy valley yet but hk is great and easy to get around! hope your settling in ok  we ve come back to the uk over Chinese New Year but arriving back on the 14th. Have you got a hk sim? We can email if not and arrange a meet up  will be great to meet you  my emails speak soon, kim x


I've got no HK sim yet its on our to do list my email is[/email] though email me and we can sort something out. Hope you have a great time back in uk!


----------



## Lp33l

kimmy1985 said:


> Hiya Laura  ah cool, we re moving to sheung wan on the 15th so we ll be more central, can t wait  iv not been to happy valley yet but hk is great and easy to get around! hope your settling in ok  we ve come back to the uk over Chinese New Year but arriving back on the 14th. Have you got a hk sim? We can email if not and arrange a meet up  will be great to meet you  my emails speak soon, kim x



Hi Kim!

Emails have been removed from the forum so couldn't contact you! Are you free this Monday for coffee? 
Laura


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lp33l said:


> Hi Kim!
> 
> Emails have been removed from the forum so couldn't contact you! Are you free this Monday for coffee?
> Laura




emails have been removed for security reasons plus we do not allow them, we have a private message facility for regular posters


----------



## yysarahlo

Hi Kimmy and Laura, I'm a local girl and want to meet some UK friends as I want to study in UK. We can share the cultures of UK and HK. I work at central, can we meet?


----------



## KatyBankole

Hi, I'm arriving with my husband on 12th June in HK. Will be staying in mid-levels on the island. 

I'm from the UK and would be up for meeting up. Maybe we could get a bunch of girls (with partners if people want) together for dinner/drinks. 

Would be great to meet.

Katy


----------



## bird.watts

Hello
I have just moved to HK, live in Kennedy town. I am also from the UK, and don't really know anyone so up for meeting new people too if anyone wants to meet up for a drink or coffee? 
Bird


----------



## Heathcliff fan

Hi,
I moved to HK with my husband a few weeks ago and would love to catch up with someone for a chat. I'm living j. Discovery Bay - anyone else here?! Happy to travel to central to meet up. I'm not working at the moment so feeling a little bored as its not much fun being a 'lady of leisure' with no coffee/wine buddies!


----------



## bird.watts

Hi
I've only been here a couple of weeks so all new to me too. I live in Kennedy town so central is easy for meeting up some time if you fancy a coffee? I work quite a lot of hours in the day but at the moment have most Saturday afternoons off or evenings? Cheers, Bird


----------



## Heathcliff fan

Hi Bird, be great to catch up for coffee some time. I'm free Wednesday evening this week. Busy this coming weekend but free the following Saturday. Let me know if either of those days suit you.


----------



## b2303

Hi girls.im English 30 years old. Arrived in HK on Tuesday with other half. He went to work today & I'm bored already. We're living in mid levels for first 6 weeks then have to find where we want to live. I'm hoping to find a job too. In England I did beauty therapy. How are u all getting on?


----------



## LauraLondon

Hey Kimmy

Are you still staying in HK - I have been here about a month with my partner too and would love to meet up for a drink etc

I'm 27 and English too.

Having the same issues as other people - I cant private message


----------



## MaidenScotland

LauraLondon said:


> Hey Kimmy
> 
> Are you still staying in HK - I have been here about a month with my partner too and would love to meet up for a drink etc
> 
> I'm 27 and English too.
> 
> Having the same issues as other people - I cant private message




The private message facility is available to active members who post 5 and more posts .


----------



## kimmy1985

. Haha hopefully we can catch up that way?  be great to meet up!!!  hope ur settling in ok!! x


----------



## kimmy1985

LauraLondon said:


> Hey Kimmy
> 
> Are you still staying in HK - I have been here about a month with my partner too and would love to meet up for a drink etc
> 
> I'm 27 and English too.
> 
> Having the same issues as other people - I cant private message




Hope to speak soon!! x


----------



## MaidenScotland

This forum is one of the very few that help keep you spam and hassle free simply because we do not allow email address on the open forum and for poster to get in touch privately we ask that they post at least 5 posts.. not such a hardship. The forum is to allow the sharing of knowledge of your chosen country in which to be an expat... 

Maiden


----------



## alijeas

Hi..

I'm thinking about taking a job in HK as a teacher. How are you finding it so far? I suppose I'm scared about not making friends. Someone please reassure me I'll be ok!!!?!


----------



## bistaface

alijeas said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm thinking about taking a job in HK as a teacher. How are you finding it so far? I suppose I'm scared about not making friends. Someone please reassure me I'll be ok!!!?!


Hi Alijeas! I've been here for 3 years and I think there are a lot of opportunities to meet friends in HK! So don't worry )))


----------



## raj2013

alijeas said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm thinking about taking a job in HK as a teacher. How are you finding it so far? I suppose I'm scared about not making friends. Someone please reassure me I'll be ok!!!?!


You would find loads of them dont worry


----------



## dorothy88

Yea.. agree that! 

I am a HK local Chinese, drop me a line if you guys feel happy to be friends with...


----------



## LauraLondon

Hi Kimmy

Are you around any time in the last week of August for a drink etc? Sorry I have only just seen you replied - I am obvioulsy not so great with the forum thingy haha!!

Laura


----------



## LauraLondon

alijeas said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm thinking about taking a job in HK as a teacher. How are you finding it so far? I suppose I'm scared about not making friends. Someone please reassure me I'll be ok!!!?!


I would def recommend coming. HK is awesome to say the least -you will def meet people and also you have these forums too!


----------



## alijeas

*Thanks!*

The words of encouragement are great! Looks like I'm heading your way! Very very nervous! How long have you been there Laura?


----------



## LauraLondon

Been here for just over a month now and already don't want to go home next year !

Give us a shout on here if you decide to come and hopefully by then I will know the ropes to show you around a bit


----------



## alijeas

*Coming to Hong Kong!*

So I've bitten the bullet and I'm coming to HK next Wednesday! Would be great to meet some people from here!

Alisha


----------



## LauraLondon

Wow that was a quick move! Are you going to be staying on HK island? Give us a message once your here and settled and I am happy to meet up


----------



## alijeas

No, I'll be staying on Kowloon Island. That's where my teacher's accommodation is based. Whereabouts are you? I'm soooo nervous! :s


----------



## LauraLondon

I'm staying in Kennedy town - on HK island - all of HK is really easy and really cheap to get around though.

Am in Korea this week give me a message when you are here. Good luck with the move - you will be fine!!  

You need to write 5 post I think before I can PM you :0)


----------



## dorothy88

Kennedy Town is a good residential district in HK Island side, got different kind of restaurants, you can get all living essential stuff there, bars near the pier are so cool too!


----------



## carioca610

Hello All,

Moved to HK this past June from Los Angeles, but I also lived in London for a bit. Would love to meet up for coffee/drinks/dinner! I live in Mid Levels and work in Central.

Stephanie


----------



## smessant

Hi Stephanie,

I'm not quite in HK yet..I arrive on the 9th but would be happy to meet up (and then you can show me around!!!)....

Sophie


----------



## carioca610

Hello Sophie,

Sounds perfect. Message me when you arrive in town. Safe travels.

Stephanie


----------



## LauraLondon

Would love to meet up - let us know when you are here and up for a drinkie or the like


----------



## bird.watts

Hi
I wrote on here a while ago but forgot about it, I came here a few months ago, but still up for meeting for some drinks sometime if people are up for it? I live in Kennedy town so easy to get to places to meet people but I do work slot of hours so would be best of an evening for me


----------



## kimfung

hi im a 26 yr old female based in Sydney, Australia and am considering relocating to HK end of this year/early next year. 

I would be visiting in November on holidays and would be keen to hear experiences from expats before I make any decision to relocate. Would love to meet up with anyone who is interested in a chat over coffee when I'm in HK in Nov.


----------



## smessant

I've landed! This is crazy, but it means these drinks can actually happen! I need two more posts to pm....


----------



## smessant

So this should be my 5th!


----------



## JodeP

Hi everyone, 

I am a Brit, living in Chicago and spending 10 day blocks of time in Hong Kong over the next few months for work. Anyone fancy getting together tomorrow or Friday night for a drink? I am staying in Soho.


----------



## Vinther87

I would love to meet someday (preferable weekends) for coffee or drinks  I am 26, from Denmark - but have stayed in HK around a year. Haven't had a chance to make a network yet but hope this could be the beginning


----------

